# 66GTO wipers don't work



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Just found my wiper motor and switch is HOT to the touch....wiper doesn't work and switch seems loose...kind of spins a little.........disconnected the wires at the motor. Things are cool now......... Haven't looked into the cause yet.....Can anyone help with this issue.......Do I need a new motor or switch...or both......hope not they are both kind of expensive..........please help with diagnosing the problem....could I have a short somewhere....maybe in the switch...??? Help please. thanks guys


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Wiped out*

You might try cleaning the ground spots where the motor attaches to the firewall. (These motors need a good ground to operate-run a new ground wire or strap under the bolt head to a known solid ground on the firewall, if need be). ***Disconnect the negative battery terminal when working on these!!! you don't want the motor to come on with the bolts out, etc... and pinch your fingers. If that doesn't do it, you could pull the clip under the cowl vent connecting the wiper motor to the arm, and pull the motor off and bench test it. You could actually rebuild the whole thing as is outlined in the shop manual. They have the checking procedures for on and off the car, to boot. Either your brushes or bearings on the motor went out, or it seriously isn't getting a good ground. Corrosion at the fusebox terminals will add a ton of resistance to the circuit, and cause things to heat up, too. Check the condition of the wires. Check to see if the pivot arms aren't binding, and might be wanting grease, also. Could be the attaching nut is loose at the switch, making it spin a little. (Forgot if those knobs have a set screw. Will have to look at mine again to see).


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Wiper down*

Just checked the wiper knob- it does have a set screw. Might not be a bad idea to pull the switch and check the contacts on the switch and the harness connector for green corrosion and clean. SO, (before pulling the motor): 1) Check for corrosion/bad wires/fuse box connections 2) Make sure grounds are solid 3) Check voltage at motor connector with switch "on" 4) Check for sticking/binding arms 5) MAKE SURE GROUNDS ARE SOLID I fixed my faulty old motor and washer pump, and didn't have to buy a thing. If I can do it- YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

My local auto parts store (NAPA) sold me a new wiper motor for $80.
It was a re-manufactured unit and I had to give em my core.

It was for my 67 GTO but I imagine yours is the same.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Well, I looked at the wiring diagram for this circuit and found that the fuse box feeds power to the wiper motor and the kick down switch at the peddle. I disconnected the kick down switch and everything seems OK., as far as the wiper motor and it's operation. I did notice that the wiper switch is loose. I'm waiting for the tool to tighten it. Couldn't tighten it use other tools, such as a screw driver technique. What is the problem here? Could there be a short /open/bad ground at the kick down switch or could it simple be the loose wiper switch ( not grounding completely)? thanks for the continued help..... Also......this problem is recent...I recently jury-rigged the kick down switch with tape and cardboard to get the peddle to reach the switch in a position that would activate the kick down switch while driving. I'm wondering why it didn't blow the fuse when this problem developed?


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Sw*

On my '66, there is a flat head set screw on the chrome knob itself. Take that off and you have better access to the bezel to remove it. Might be a mere matter of a bad switch if the stem is still loose once you remove the knob. Drop it down and check the connections for corrosion, or melted wires. Also, the wiper motor is going to draw way more amps than the kickdown, so it (kickdown) is less apt to blow the fuse. (If the motor and switch got hot, I don't see how the fuse didn't blow anyway). Did you check the wiper motor grounds, et al, first? Did you check the connection at the transmission and follow the wire back to see if there is any break in the wire?


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks for the info......Have a new engine harness...but I suppose the kick down wire could have touched something hot and fried a bit...I'll check that first....How do I check for grounds on the motor? The switch stem doesn't seem loose...it's the whole switch....can't get a good grab of the nut to tighten...will wait for the tool to try again....then I can completely remove the switch to inspect it.....and wires........thanks again...


----------

